# I failed my first stats quiz and now I'm a mess



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm taking an online stats class. On Sunday night I took my first quiz and got 60%. I guess it was my fault since I did finish the quiz too quickly. I didn't really take my time. But I felt like I was doing fine since I scored 21/26 on the homework/study guide. But once I submitted the quiz I realized I got 60%. (I know its not a failing grade but it certainly isn't good!) After that I started crying. I have not felt very good about myself since. 

Last night when I was studying for the next section of the chapter I felt more confident since I was understanding the material. But then I ran into a section I didn't really understand. Realizing I was having a hard time made me freeze up and I couldn't focus. I just started crying and told myself I was stupid and wouldn't pass the class. So then I decided to just go to sleep. When I woke up this morning I still felt like crap. (I even feel terrible right now.) I just can't stop crying. 

This morning I reread the material and now I understand the section of the chapter I was struggling with. But I'm still an anxious mess.

I have to finish the class by August 19th. Theres 11 chapters and there are 5 sections in each chapter. Right now I am only on 1.2. I feel SO discouraged from not doing well on the first quiz and I am worried I won't finish the class in time. 

Normal people would be motivated to work harder after failing a quiz or having a short time limit to finish a class. But for me all this does is make me freeze up. :crying:

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## mrorange (Jun 25, 2016)

Do you have a teacher, a professor, or someone who overlooks the things you're doing? Would it be helpful if you mentioned to them that you are struggling, and see what kind of ways they're able to help you? I.e, re-quiz, extension/shortened work, additional help, etc? It doesn't hurt to try if you have that option for you. 

Is there are reason why you're "far behind"? Could this be prevented in the future? You cannot change the past, you may not alter the present (you have a chance to do something right now, but is it really worth it?), but you can definitely change your future. Do you really need to finish this class by August 19th? You sound really stressed and overwhelmed when you state that you've been talking negatively, and berating yourself over missed work. Can't you take this class in the future, and try again? Won't hurt, would it? Just takes time, and not too long (I suppose), a couple months, or twelve. Then you can have the rest of your life to do whatever it is you're planning to do. 

You also state: "Normal people would be motivated to work harder after failing a quiz or having a short time limit to finish a class. But for me all this does is make me freeze up", and that concerns me. There is no defining feature of "normal people" because even though we all do the same thing, we do the same thing differently. People are quite similar because we're all human, and feeling not-motivated is also a part of being human just as being motivated after failing--both are okay. There are tons of people like you. There is someone out there right now in the same predicament as you are. And, it's okay to feel that way. 

It's cool. 

You got this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I had several classes like this in college. Started off bad and then changed things around. Does your school offer free tutoring, that would be nice. Just be organized and study in spurts.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

From your other thread, it could be the math aspect. It may be helpful to put the major formulas on flash cards and learn to rote memorize the formulas based on title. And in random order redo homework problems on blank sheets of paper before a quiz or test. If you did a problem right you could make it a game of crumbling the paper and tossing it in the trash. This may take extra time and waste paper (walmart recycled sheets maybe) but math related subjects seem to really take more time than the supposed unit count. Good luck.


----------



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for replying. The reason why I am behind is because I started the class about 2 weeks after enrolling. I did not start it the day I enrolled because I was feeling anxious. I kept putting it off. Which was a very bad decision because it put me in this stressful mess. If I did start it sooner then I would have definitely been able to finish the class by the 19th of August.

A few days after I failed my quiz I told myself not to freakout because it was just ONE quiz. That helped a lot. But since I have so much to do I actually ended up studying non stop for a week. I ended up getting 100% on the next 5 quizzes and a 90% on the first chapter test. I also have a tutor helping me. I told him my problem with anxiety and about my math learning disability and he told me to try to relax because I am clearly smart and doing very well.

But then I also accepted reality. Which is that I CANNOT finish 2 chapters per week like I was trying to. It is way too much and made me feel exhausted. Literally. I will not be able to finish by August 19th. Instead I will have everything done August 26th. I may still be a little behind but I will try my best to pass the class.

I think accepting reality was very helpful. It really made me realize that I cannot beat myself up and try to do something that is really not possible at this point. I now feel less anxious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, chances are that you will pass the next one.

:duck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think everyone crashes on a test ever so often. 60% is probably not that horrible of a grade with at least 11 more chances to pull it up. I would go back and make sure you understand what you didn't do well on since it may build on that concept. Also, google stats books or something. I always found looking at different texts can really help with something you didn't pick up the first. Then, you're going to have set enough time aside each day to where you you feel comfortable- probably split it up where you do some in the morning and some at night. I tend to procrastinate and cram things into the last couple of weeks but it's stressful and I wouldn't recommend it if you don't do well under pressure.


----------

